# Equine Artist in North Georgia



## Hanblechia (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello there from the mountains of North Georgia, USA. I'm new here to this forum though been around elsehwere on the net for years. My name is Paige Easley Patty and I am a professional equine artist by trade. I do mostly high end sculpture, predominately in ceramics, as well as landscape pastel and oil painting. My work is internationally awarded and resides in more than 30 countries of the world, and my studio has been operating since I was a kid. Before anyone asks, no, I do NOT accept commisions for the forseeable future. I sell only finished work at auction, or by lottery on my own Yahoo news group. For the past few years I have concentrated on doing finishwork (painting of resins or custom glazing of ceramics) for other artists on their sculptures but am moving into doing only my own sculptures full time including my own mold making and casting, and back to doing landscape oils.

I have ridden horses for most of my life off and on... used to show barrel racing, gymkana, pole bending etc when I was very young. Nothing very serious. I was also a Girl Scout riding counsilor and done some equine rehab work. I have ridden both English and Western, hundreds of horses owned by other people. Due to my husband's military oriented work we move often and are now looking to buy our own place and settle down. We have one child, a boy of 7 years of age.

For the past three years I have been looking to buy myself a gaited horse. I adore many breeds and know a great deal about so many so it's been hard to choose, but I finally settled on a Tennessee Walker gelding as my own first, personal horse. His name is Little Copper Chief and I have uploaded a bunch of photos of him in 'The Barn' section under 'Horses'. He is a small metalic golden palomino sabino and there is lots of info about him in that file I have added. I have only had him slightly over two months now and I adore him!! I doubt I could be happier with him even though he's quite young. Wonderul to ride, smooth and fantastic gaits, gentle and very friendly. A fast learner!

Anyway, I guess that covers me. Once we buy a place and move we hope to add on a larger horse for my husband to ride, and possibly a third at some future date to use for long packing trips trail riding out west. It would also provide a third horse for our son to ride with us. That third horse will also be gaited though I think my husband is leaning towards a half draft... 

I don't know if I am allowed to post a link to my website but if you want to see some of my equine sculpture and sculpture finishing work you may google 'Hanblechia Studio' and it will come right up. My apologies but I currently am in the process of moving the site to another server and there is none of my flatwork (paintings) on the website, only sculpture. And don't worry, I won't be going around trying to promote my artwork here anytime soon as I have a backlog of client work to finish before I'll have new editions casting again. I'm here to share and enjoy the living breathing, real things that inspire my profession! ;}


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from sunny South Carolina! I'm a Georgia girl - grew up in College Park. I think you'll enjoy HF! You have a beautiful horse! I look forward to chatting with you on the forum!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome!
I'm Steff, from Alberta Canada. 
I might have to get after you sometime for a potrait of my stallion!


----------

